# looking for history on Ryan 15.1hh grey connemara xX gelding



## gnasher1964 (1 November 2016)

Hi, I am trying to find out any history on a grey gelding I bought in 2013, he is 15.1hh connemara X his name is Ryan, I have some information already that he was previously owned by a lady called Carol from carluke area who had him for many years and she show jumped with him and he was known as 'Private Ryan'. The lady sold him to a happy hacking home after he had injured his shoulder.

I would love to know more about him and where he came from. Thanks for reading.


----------



## alainax (1 November 2016)

Must have been the "in" name in Carluke! I had a 15.1hh Connemara x from Carluke called Ryan, but he was bay and sadly no longer with us.


----------



## gnasher1964 (1 November 2016)

Thanks for your reply, sorry you lost your boy
 I was told that the girl who used to own him competed regularly at 'jumps equestrian' and she lived near yeild sheilds, I only have her first name, Ive had him for 3 years now and still don't really know much about where he came from, it's always good to know what their life has been like.


----------

